# Barbara is in the Hospital



## Maidrite (Feb 26, 2009)

_I took Barbara to the emergency room today, I was very worried, She had a very bad pain in her tummy then it moved to her back and chest too. _
_Our Father was watching out for her after about 3 hours of tests and they started to treat her for the worst case to be safe, it ended up being a very bad case of gallbladder stones, they had totally blocked everthing off . The Doctor had a opening today so he took it out, She is resting fine now. It took the about 3 hours to get it out, which was a odd case because he said most only take 20 minutes. _
_The good news is the doctor promised me she could play the saxaphone..........I said thats great she never could before _


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh WOW James!  I'm glad you took her - I know she probably didn't want to go.  Please give her hugs from me!!  You are a good man...but, I already knew that.  {{{{{{Barbara}}}}}} - those were gentle hugs - please take care!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, James! Give Barb a kiss on the cheek for me and let her know she is in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 26, 2009)

_Thank you so much she might get to come home tomorrow if all goes well. _


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank You Michael, I will let her know


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2009)

OK - I was going to ask if she was home or in the hospital.  I re-read your post and thought she was at home.  I hope she gets to come home tomorrow too.  For now, I'm glad she's somewhere where they can keep her out of pain!


----------



## corazon (Feb 26, 2009)

So glad she's alright!!!
We are thinking of you both!  ((((Barbara & James))))


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 26, 2009)

Me too, the Doctor was just a great man, so was everyone else. Our Paster came and sat with me until she was in recovery 
They freaked me out a little at one point when they asked her if she had a living will or wanted one. 
I told them right away she didn't need one because she was going to be fine.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank heavens she is alright..Give her my love..Thanks for taking good care of her..You're  such a special man.
cj


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, James, I am so sorry all of this happened and yet so thankful she has you.  I was just about to go on MSN for our evening chat.  Give her my love and tell her Tony and I are praying for her big time.  

If there is anything you or she needs (that I can do from across the country AND the border), please let me know.

Take care my friend and I hope your Barbara is able to come home to you my tomorrow, your today!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 26, 2009)

I will let her know and hopefully you all will be able to chat tomorrow night.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, James, for taking such good care of Barbara.

Lots of prayers are flying her way for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Toots (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor Barbara - that is terrible.  Good thing you took her into the hospital.  I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2009)

James. thank you for letting us know.

Give Barb a big Maidrite hug for me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks James...Hugs to Miss Barbara!


----------



## letscook (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope she is doing well and a speedy recovery


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh James!!
She is okay now and that is all that matters!! I hate that she went through that much pain though, how awful!!
You give her hug from me and tell I said to get some rest and get better soon!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2009)

I too am thankful that babera is Ok.  Still, the stress of such an episode leaves a guy shaken.  A good freind of mine collapsed in Church last Sunday.  We called 911 and he was rushed to the emergency room.  A group of us went to the hospital directly after Priesthood meeting and saw him.  It turned out that he had had a mini-stroke.  Fortunately, it doesn't seem that he lost any functionality.  But it did give the doctors something to watch for, and they are now able to help treat the problem so as to prevent further incendence.  I know I was shaken up by the episode.

When someone we love is hurting, it creates great stress and anxiety.  You are a good man, James.  I'm glad you could be there for Barb.  Hopefully, you will see her home and as crazy as ever very soon.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, James.  I'm so glad you got her to the hospital and she was treated quickly.  Give her my best and tell her to rest.  Hope she gets to come home today.  You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 26, 2009)

I had that surgery 10 years ago.  She will be up and around soon and feeling better.  Glad the surgery went well and let her know we're all thinking and praying for her full speedy recovery.  Thanks for taking such good care of her for us James.


----------



## Dina (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad she's alright James.  Tell her I'm thinking of her and sending her prayers for better health.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, James. I'm sorry you and Barbara had to go through this, but I'm glad she's feeling better and will be home soon. Don't worry about the living will thing - it's a standard question they ask everyone. Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi James, thanks for the news about Barbara...I hope she gets home soon and feels like her ornery self soon!


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2009)

OH my goodness! Thank God you were smart and got her to the hospital James. I know firsthand how painful that gallbladder stuff is. She'll be glad to have it gone believe me! Prayers for a swift recovery coming her way.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

Tell Barbara hello for me and give her a big hug. let her know that i've said a prayer for her and hopefully she will be home soon and doing fine. Lots of love to both you and Barbara.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 26, 2009)

James, please give her a big hug and smooch from me!!!

I'm sure glad they figured out what was wrong with her so fast and did something about it.  Gallstones are murder, so having it out is the best thing.

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[*BARBARA'NJAMES*]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## KAYLINDA (Feb 26, 2009)

Tell Barbara to get well soon James!  You both are such nice people and so well loved here!


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 26, 2009)

((James and Barbara))) sending you lots of love and energy, Vicki


----------



## GB (Feb 26, 2009)

Please give her a big hug for me too James. I am so glad she had you to take her to the hospital. You are a good husband!


----------



## jeninga75 (Feb 26, 2009)

Get well soon!  Glad all is well now.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 26, 2009)

How is Barbara today? I hope all is going well now that the stones are out!


----------



## qmax (Feb 26, 2009)

Wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad you got her in to the doctor so quickly.  Please send her my good wishes for a speedy recovery, and give her a big hug from me too.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 26, 2009)

Big wet smack for both of you!  (OK, gentle wet smack for Barbara).  Get well soon, Barbara!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! 

It all went so quickly! I have been having this pain off and on for the last several months (over a year I think) where I get huge and bloated and my upper abdomen and back hurt. It has aways gone away, so I just figured it was gas. This time though, it wasn't going away, and my chest started hurting. Plus I was sweating, so I thought maybe I was having a heart attack. We went to the emergency room. As soon as I said chest pain, they put me in an ER room and started checking me. 

They did an EKG, made me chew up 4 baby aspirins, and put a nitro patch on me. They asked if I had felt nauseous, and I said yes. It wasn't 2 minutes later I threw up all over. Then another doctor came in and checked me. He said the x-rays showed a bad gallbladder. He just happened to have an opening right then, so they took me right down to the operating room (How often does *that* happen?!). The surgery wasn't quite as long as James thought--some of that was recovery, etc., but the doctor said it was, "the gallbladder from hell." He told me this morning that it usually takes no more than 15 minutes, but mine took over an hour. It was just about to become gangrenous. He said it was the nastiest looking gallbladder he had ever seen. 

I felt so much better right after the surgery. I came home today. I'm still a little sore. Like the doctor said, I have 4 stab wounds in my abdomen, so that's to be expected.  I never needed any painkillers after the surgery, which I think surprised them.

It is good to be home! Both my physical home and my DC home. You all are the greatest!

Barbara


----------



## HMGgal (Feb 26, 2009)

So glad to hear you're home and doing so well. That old gallbladder being gone will make you feel so much better. Take care of yourself and don't try to do too much too soon.


----------



## marigeorge (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbara, glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks!  I am definitely going to heed the advice I have been given--I'm off to take a much needed nap!

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbara, I am very happy for you that you are doing well.  I have had galstones for about 3 years now but so far they haven't acted up too much yet.


----------



## miniman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats very good news and you can see that all was in place for a good job. Thanks to God


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbara, so glad you are home and getting plenty of rest. Hope you will be back to your old self again really soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmm...Barbara?  You have some tolerance for pain there girlfriend!!  Can I assume you were VERY lucky to have gone to the hospital and had this not so healthy piece of you removed?????  You are being watched over!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks!  I am definitely going to heed the advice I have been given--I'm off to take a much needed nap!
> 
> Barbara



Rest up and take care of yourself.  I was very relieved to hear that you were Ok. 

Hugs, SC


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!  I'm so fortunate to have such a good family here!



kitchenelf said:


> Ummmmmmmmm...Barbara? You have some tolerance for pain there girlfriend!! Can I assume you were VERY lucky to have gone to the hospital and had this not so healthy piece of you removed????? You are being watched over!!!


I actually do have a very high tolerance for pain (except for paper cuts--lol), which could be why I ended up waiting until it got this bad to go to the hospital!  I was definitely being watched over!  

Here's some trivia for any of you who haven't had this done.  I had it done arthroscopically (that doesn't seem like the right word--I know that is what is done for joints), so he only had to make a few little holes to work through.  Do you know where they remove the gallbladder through?  Not kidding--through the belly button!  

Barbara


----------



## corazon (Feb 27, 2009)

So glad you are home and on the mend Barbara!


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 27, 2009)

Barbara, I am sending you lots of warm hugs while you recover at home. . Some lovely smelling flowers for you as well!


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Barbara, we have  matching tummies now! LOL. I'm so glad you got it out. You won't believe how much better you feel now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks again everyone!  I'm so fortunate to have such a good family here!
> 
> 
> I actually do have a very high tolerance for pain (except for paper cuts--lol), which could be why I ended up waiting until it got this bad to go to the hospital!  I was definitely being watched over!
> ...



That's laparascopically  Glad they were able to do it that for you - the recovery is much easier than the other way. I had mine out a little over a year ago, and due to adhesions from previous surgeries, the surgeon wasn't able to do it that way. It was a relatively small incision (about 3 inches, compared to my mom's 8-inch incision from 12 or so years ago) and I went home the next day, but I was out of work for 3 weeks.

Glad you're feeling better. Take care.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> That's laparascopically  Glad they were able to do it that for you - the recovery is much easier than the other way. I had mine out a little over a year ago, and due to adhesions from previous surgeries, the surgeon wasn't able to do it that way. It was a relatively small incision (about 3 inches, compared to my mom's 8-inch incision from 12 or so years ago) and I went home the next day, but I was out of work for 3 weeks.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better. Take care.


Yeah, I forgot to turn my brain on yesterday!  I knew I had it wrong, but the real word just didn't want to come to me!  Thanks!

When my daughter had hers out at age 18, she had just had a baby and couldn't pick him up for 2 weeks afterwards because she had it done the old way.  I don't know why they didn't do hers laparoscopically.

I am just a little sore today.  It hurts a little to go from lying to sitting position, and from sitting to standing, but really not bad.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks again everyone! I'm so fortunate to have such a good family here!
> 
> 
> I actually do have a very high tolerance for pain (except for paper cuts--lol), which could be why I ended up waiting until it got this bad to go to the hospital! I was definitely being watched over!
> ...


 
Glad you are okay .  Things certainly have changed since 1965 , when I had the gall bladder removed, the doc cut a 13 inch long in my stomach to remove the gall bladder, still have the ugly scar .


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad your back home Barbara, and I hope you are feeling better and better every minute.  Sending hugs your way ....


----------



## cara (Feb 28, 2009)

oh well.. I'm not here a few days and then...

Barbara, I'm glad you are back home safe and don't wait that long the next time!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> Yeah, I forgot to turn my brain on yesterday! I knew I had it wrong, but the real word just didn't want to come to me! Thanks!
> 
> When my daughter had hers out at age 18, she had just had a baby and couldn't pick him up for 2 weeks afterwards because she had it done the old way. I don't know why they didn't do hers laparoscopically.
> 
> ...


 
I had mine done a month after giving birth to my first born.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so glad that they got that nasty thing out!! I hate that you have endured the pain for so long though. You should have gone in earlier!! Hard headed women, aren't we?? lol
Wait until it is absolutely necessary!!
Well, I'm just glad you're okay now and back home. {{HUGS}}


----------



## babetoo (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Glad you are okay . Things certainly have changed since 1965 , when I had the gall bladder removed, the doc cut a 13 inch long in my stomach to remove the gall bladder, still have the ugly scar .


 
had mine out the the middle eighties and am big ugly scar as well. having children did not hurt as much as that operation. 

glad it is over barb, be well


----------



## Bellyfatanswers (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Barb~
I am in bed recovering from gallbladder surgery that I had on February 26th!  I am sore and quite bored...so that is how I happened to find this site.  It looks like a great place!  I hope you a speedy recovery!
Candee


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2009)

Candee, I hope you feel better as quickly as I did.  Yours was a day behind mine.  Hopefully all went well with your surgery and your recovery is going well.  As my doctor said, no crunches for awhile!  I'm sure he could tell by looking at me that I haven't done a crunch in a while anyway!  If I had, it might have sped this process up even more!

I'm glad you found us, even if it was through having this surgery.  This is a great site, with good people.  I'm sure you can see that from the responses this thread (and many others).  

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I'm so glad that they got that nasty thing out!! I hate that you have endured the pain for so long though. You should have gone in earlier!! Hard headed women, aren't we?? lol
> Wait until it is absolutely necessary!!
> Well, I'm just glad you're okay now and back home. {{HUGS}}



Yeh, I think we all wait too long for everything.  Let's remove the body parts at, say, 4 years old.  We can remove the tonsils, adenoids, appendix, and gall bladders, maybe even half a liver, all at once.  Then they just won't be there to go bad on us or give us any trouble as we get older.

Maybe we should get a stomach bypass while we're at it, and a heart shunt or two.  That way, we avoid the whole overweight thing, and don't have to worry about hardening of the arteries.  Now, who'll be the first to sign up their kids?  Moohuahahahahaha

(Note, this ridiculous message was placed to demonstrate dark humor only.  Please don't take it seriously and start removing body parts from children.  And, don't try this at home.)

And Barb; you know we love ya, and am not taking any shots at you with this posting.  I just had my funny-bone tickled in a strange way and couldn't resist.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

